# QuickBooks Self-Employed Tax Bundle with Turbotax Vs. Turbotax Self-employed?



## leosc (Sep 27, 2014)

QuickBooks Self-Employed Tax Bundle with Turbotax is cheaper and you can get $35 cash back from Ebates website.

Have anyone here experienced with QuickBooks Self-Employed Tax Bundle with Turbotax???


----------



## Al Eye (Jul 8, 2017)

I just posted here - yes QuickBooks Self-Employed works great! https://uberpeople.net/threads/please-make-it-easy-for-me.174687/


----------

